# Need your prayers



## QuietSoul

Feeling overwhelmed, need God's help to save me from my own stupidity. Nothing bad happened yet but I don't make it easy for myself. Sorry for the vague post, just can't go into everything right now. please pray for me And for my marriage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Stop doing whatever it is that is bad.

Hope it's not cheating!

Sending prayers your way but realize you need to stop doing whatever wrong it is.


----------



## over20

I will pray for wisdom and peace.


----------



## forevermemorable

I have a passage for you...2 Timothy 2:22, "Flee also youthful lusts; but pursue righteousness, faith, love, peace with those who call on the Lord out of a pure heart."

You need to stop flirting with the lust of the eyes, the lust of the flesh, and the boastful pride of life!

I invite you to listen audibly or watch and listen to the following message I just listened to and it is very applicable to you:

http://www.joncourson.com/teaching/teachingsplay.asp?teaching=S7036


----------



## Tasty

While I pray for you, pray for yourself (confessing your sins and pleading for God's forgiveness) which is important. Remember that God will forgive any sin (no matter how big) if you are sincere, remorseful and determined to change.

Lord, I pray for QuietSoul to know you more and to have a loving relationship with you. Grant her the grace to nurture and sensitize a good conscience so as to hear the voice of your Spirit all the time. Also give her wisdom to know how to handle temptations and influences. Let Your peace be her companion always. This i pray in Jesus Name. Amen. It's done!


----------



## As'laDain

what, exactly, should i pray for?

PM me if you dont feel comfortable saying it on the boards.


----------



## froggy7777

I am lifting you up in prayer. Don't know all your struggles but I know the power of God and prayer works. I've know that in my life. Have been married for 58 years.We are both Christians but it has not always been easy. in the early years I was not a Christian and treated her very bad, but thru the power of many people praying and my wife's love for me; we have come to a wonderful and blessed marriage.


----------

